# Shepherdsville KY Reptile Show Oct 17th



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

We will be vending the show this weekend. If you have any questions email me @ [email protected] 

Darts:
Tincs,
Patricia
Citronella
Powder Blue
Regina
Cobalts & F1
Azureus
Auratus,
Blue & Black
Blue & Bronze
Green & Bronze
Costa Rican
Campana
Leucomelas
Yellow Galacts
Intermedius

Assorted other CB reptiles as well.

Lots of fruit flies & supplies, terrariums etc. 

We will see ya there!
Thanks,
Mac


----------

